# .



## VenusInFurs (Apr 6, 2010)

.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi and welcome to the board

i cant give you any info really as my treatment started a long time ago but what i can say waiting is part of this game.

i hope someone can help with your questions


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Emma and Cerys 


Hopefully, things should start moving along for you now. If I remember correctly, the patient evening involves a presentation by some of the IVF team about what to expect and how IVF works. You are then given an information pack and are told to arrange some compulsory blood tests if you haven't already done so. You've already been given your treatment planning appointment - that's great. At that appointment, they should be able to give you the date for when you'll be starting treatment! Don't know how different the process is with donor sperm but we were able to start on my next menstrual cycle following this appointment.


All the best for your treatment   


Nic


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

we had our open evening last june, there were about six couples there and it was just a slide show type presentation then a chance to ask questions, or to stay behind and ask questions in private.
we then had to wait until august for our treatment planning appointment, so its great you have one booked so soon after.  we were able to start treatment with my next period after that.
good luck!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Venus, just wanted to say good luck with your open evening and treatment planning, wish you the best of luck for the IUI. 
I do agree the clinic can be hit and miss with admin, its a shame but I have decided its best to keep pestering them unfortunately, it seems to be the only way. Hope to chat with you on the cyclers thread x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Emma, its just a thread on this section of the forum for everyone to chat about their treatment and support each other. Sometimes its good to get things off your chest with people who understand and also the girls have a wealth of knowledge about treatment and the clinc

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237267.0


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome emma.your journey sounds awful so far.that's terrible to keep u waiting so long especially when u were told 6 months,what a difference.I agree with marie just keep onto them.
When I had my planning appt I was given dates and was ready to go with nxt cycle so good luck with that.hopefully it won't be much longer.at least with sperm donation they should have a bank and no need to think about cyclung with someone else whicch is what happens with donor eggs.
Good luck really hope u both get success and good luck with your open evening.
Btw there may be a gay section at the beginning on the main board,just a thought if u wanted support from other gay couples aswell although u will get lots of support here too xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

yes i don't know why they tell people six months either.  it was six months from when we were put on the waiting list, but we had to wait eight months to be put on the list.  we too put in a letter saying we were disappointed to have been misled over waiting times and were given our open evening appointment as a reply!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya emma welcome to ff hun xx  

So glad your evening went well last night . Hope your AF will hold off. what perfect timing that will be    Good luck for tuesday    

lol @only gay in village comment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad it went well
pmsl at your comment the only gays in the village lol class

its good your excited about everything now, it always seems a long time starting, as for waiting list, i was told 10months for iui back when i started and it was 25months, i think some things are out of they control tbh


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

af stands for auntie flow lol

iui does work for many so stay postive


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,

AF means "Aunt Flo" 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Here's a link to the Introductions, if you scroll down there is a list to all the abbreviations.

K x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome Emma - 
you need some luck? - we'll heres sending you a bucketload of the stuff ...... ooh and some babydust      
Hope auntie flo plays ball and you dont have to wait too much longer for tx
x


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Wishing you loads of luck, 

Also, look at your furbabies, they are lovely. I have 2 cavs as well, fabulous dogs. 

xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Emma great news about your evening it is so exciting having that you feel like you are well on your way.  Hope your period holds off until then so you can start cycling with this bleed   

Also remain positive about IUI my first tx was IUi and i had a positive (although did miscarry later but we have since found out that our problems are chromosomes as well) so you never know             

Love your comment about the only gay in the village, made me smile, i gathere you are a fan of littel britain


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Emma, great to hear that you will get going very soon, hope it will be next week for you. Best of luck!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad this forum is helping, it has certainly helped me.  Just to let you know we have meet for people who are having treatment.  The next meeting is in july.  look at the top of the ivf page and it is there.  If you are able to meet it would be great to meet you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scuba diving is amazing , i loved it and you can go in the lead up to treatment without a problem


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

The sacrifice of scuba diving will be well worth it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the board venusinfurs ...wishing you lots of luck for your tratment


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

just be reading your posta and good luck fro treatment one concern for me is i reached top off list and hada dvd sent out and appoinment for treatment planning. but you saying u had an open evening ?? should i had had an open eveing  help confused now xx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya yeah i love to meet up its just i work 7-7 and time i get out off there i wouldnt be at bridgend till like 8 pm   so when theres one i can get to i will make it .   i got appt 25 th august but just been reading  all the paerwork sent as cuz its been longer than year ( 20 months) since i had all the blood and sa tests done got a have them agn so going to phone and book all them b4 our appt in august as my af is due 3 days after appt if she behaves unlike this months 4 days early   . so when we get to appt everything would be taken care off  fingers crossed.


----------

